# B ritney Fan



## asdsdf (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc

.... ....


----------



## bubforever (Sep 19, 2007)

how is Britney making me money?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmmm...it didn;t let me post b ritney, so I added a space. Whatdo you mean? Just some crazy fan...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 19, 2007)

is that a dude or a chic? Thats really messed up... is (s)he on drugs? And anyway she brought that on her self (spears i mean)


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 19, 2007)

It's a gay man, called Chris Crocker. YOu can watch his other videos, where he is so....................crazy????? Totally insane.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h863nXDqCM0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfAuJAx3iVY

HOLY AKDLH http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h863nXDqCM0

NEEDS HELP!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Bqf23u-40

YOu can tell his mom? is ashamed of him....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVNKC6lze9c


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 19, 2007)

thought it was a chic! :shock: :shock: ...im sorry but its pretty sad that someone is crying about celebrity who messed up her own life...


----------



## bubforever (Sep 19, 2007)

> Hmmm...it didn;t let me post b ritney, so I added a space. Whatdo you mean? Just some crazy fan...


That is weird that B ritney is not allowed. What i meant is when Chris Crocker says that B ritney (b word seeing as its censored :wink: ) is making you guys money. So how does the b word make me money?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 19, 2007)

> > Hmmm...it didn;t let me post b ritney, so I added a space. Whatdo you mean? Just some crazy fan...
> 
> 
> That is weird that B ritney is not allowed. What i meant is when Chris Crocker says that B ritney (b word seeing as its censored :wink: ) is making you guys money. So how does the b word make me money?


talking about entertainment stuff...news mags etc


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 19, 2007)

> > > Hmmm...it didn;t let me post b ritney, so I added a space. Whatdo you mean? Just some crazy fan...
> >
> >
> > That is weird that B ritney is not allowed. What i meant is when Chris Crocker says that B ritney (b word seeing as its censored :wink: ) is making you guys money. So how does the b word make me money?
> ...


OHHHHH!!! So that's why. YOu were sensored too.

Wheres ma monne?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 20, 2007)

> > > > Hmmm...it didn;t let me post b ritney, so I added a space. Whatdo you mean? Just some crazy fan...
> > >
> > >
> > > That is weird that B ritney is not allowed. What i meant is when Chris Crocker says that B ritney (b word seeing as its censored :wink: ) is making you guys money. So how does the b word make me money?
> ...


I was? How?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, I meant, bubforever. Sorry.


----------

